# weighing scale recommendations?



## markenki (Jul 1, 2012)

I would like to buy a weighing scale for measuring ingredients, like those in recipes from Ruhlman's charcuterie book. Any recommendations with good value/bang for the buck?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 1, 2012)

I just bought this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIRSSU/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

Awesome. Reads from 1/10th of a gram up to 2 kilos. Very nice.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had this one by Oxo in almost daily use for four years, and it's still going strong:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJMTNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

11 pound capacity and the control panel pulls out for ease of use.

Rick

Rick


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had this one for about a year with zero problems. Tough to beat for $25.

http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Precision-Digital-Kitchen-Silver/dp/B001N07KUE/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1341146689&sr=1-1&keywords=digital+scale+kitchen


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-flipscale-f3-100.html

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-kd8000.html

i have these 2 .. i recommend the kd8000 as id does bakers percentages and was recommended to me by a trained chef and several serious home cooks / bakers. i found that the kd8000 and my previous scale did not measure small amounts [for salt and yeast] accurately despite the 1 gm resolution claim. hence the little drug dealer scale. i also use the little scale to weigh out exactly 7 gms of espresso grind coffee as my rocky is doserless . yes i realize that weighing my espresso is a bit much for some to understand but i have problems :cool2:


----------



## markenki (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, all. I ordered the EatSmart scale as it was the least expensive and had the most (and good) reviews.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 1, 2012)

" yes i realize that weighing my espresso is a bit much for some to understand but i have problems " 
I use a jewelers scale to weigh my beans, 18 grams a dose for doubles, so I understand perfectly!


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 1, 2012)

This is a popular model and under $10.00
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SC3LLS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I think it's on the list of recommended gear by modernist cuisine.
http://modernistcuisine.com/shop/gear-guide/


----------



## markenki (Jul 1, 2012)

That $10 scale looks pretty good. Maybe I should cancel my Eatsmart order.

Last year, I listened to Myhrvold give a talk on the book. Interesting project! Wish I had a billion to pursue my own projects.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 1, 2012)

I wish it as well : ) I give him credit. He didn't have to work he could have just very comfortably retired. I feel Nathan Myrvold's work is a good extension of Harold McGee. I follow Ferran Adria, Seattle food geek and a few others.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 1, 2012)

got the oxo one too and like it a lot....ryan


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 1, 2012)

The reason I went with mine is because of the .1 g resolution. It's hard to find a scale that does that AND goes up to at least 2 kilos for a reasonable price. I HAVE to have the .1g for precise measuring of hydrocoloids. Also the platform you weigh on is considerably large enough to handle most products you will come across for your meals too.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 2, 2012)

The one I recommended only goes to 1kg or 2.2lbs equivalent. As with all my advice just trying to be helpful. Certainly not trying to say one is better than the other. Just showing a good option at a very good price point.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 2, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> i also use the little scale to weigh out exactly 7 gms of espresso grind coffee as my rocky is doserless . yes i realize that weighing my espresso is a bit much for some to understand but i have problems :cool2:



Hell, I weigh my beans (and water) on a digital scale every time I make drip coffee.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> The reason I went with mine is because of the .1 g resolution. It's hard to find a scale that does that AND goes up to at least 2 kilos for a reasonable price. I HAVE to have the .1g for precise measuring of hydrocoloids. Also the platform you weigh on is considerably large enough to handle most products you will come across for your meals too.



Nobody is giving your suggestion any love, but this scale is awesome. For the 0.1g. I have one that will do it for up to 400g only, and it costs a fair bit more. But that was the exact reason I bought it, for the 0.1g ability.

Amazing find, I'm getting one shipped over. Absolutely great for espresso coffee too, and for dry powder ingredients that need precise measurements.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Rick's suggestion also looks perfect for mixing epoxy, my crappy pocket scale is too small. I'll look into that, although the baker's scale is also appealing for the kitchen. 

Stefan


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> " yes i realize that weighing my espresso is a bit much for some to understand but i have problems "
> I use a jewelers scale to weigh my beans, 18 grams a dose for doubles, so I understand perfectly!



I change up beans and each time it takes a few trial extractions before I get a consistent weight of beans that will translate into a 1.5 shot in 30sec extraction on a VST basket. Right now it is taking 17.6g to achieve that.

We all understand here on this forum 

P.S. if you haven't switched it up to a VST basket, can I suggest that you try it out. Low cost for good results.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm currently using the Oxo as well but mine stops at ten pounds. Pretty decent scale. My last unit was a Salter which I liked better and it worked for nearly 20 years.
I weigh beans and coffee every morning for FP so I'm glad to see I'm not the only coffee geek here. 

Dave


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 4, 2012)

VST? Forgive me. Not a n00b but I keep it simple, more or less, so I'm not always up on the jargon. My Synesso double is starting to warp slightly (and is pouring a bit too quickly) after five years of once- or twice-a-day use in my Silvia. What is a VST?

ETA: Never mind. Looked it up and remembered having read about Vince Fedele's work. I'll link here for others so we can stay on-topic.  http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 4, 2012)

I looked up the VST and it is almost identical to the baskets for my lever La Pavonni. Right now I'm brewing some Ethiopian heirloom roasted for espresso in it and the stuff is pretty amazing. Chocolate and cinnamon with some berry overtones. It makes a very nice Americano as well.


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 4, 2012)

I have always used salter scales, as a pastry chef weight is everything. I also had some cheap red scale from kitchen supply or something like that worked well enough did oz/lb/g/kg and went to 6.6lbs or 3 kilos.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for the off topic surge, but yes. For anyone meticulous enough to weigh their coffee per dose - you owe it to yourself to try out a VST basket. It is just a well machined basket, manufactured to one of the highest modern standards. Really cheap vs knives 

Ok back to kitchen scales. I am currently using Tanita models. Cheap and reliable, not sure if they are popular there, but the japanese use them a fair bit too.


----------



## MrEfficiency (May 28, 2014)

There are many types of food scales available in the market. I am personally using a portion control scale (PS-30PZS) having size: 16" x 12" x 3.5", which assist me to weigh up to .01g. It also have many other features.


----------



## MrEfficiency (May 30, 2014)

I always buy my scales from an online scale providers, Provide me the what they promise. Recently i have bought a digital scale from them, Working very well for me.


----------

